# Lawsuit for scam 7x7 course



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a lawsuit a concerning this? I have checked around and can't seem to find out. I see lawsuits for all kinds of things against uber,but can't find anything specific to ratings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberglenn said:


> Does anyone know if there is a lawsuit a concerning this? I have checked around and can't seem to find out. I see lawsuits for all kinds of things against uber,but can't find anything specific to ratings


When you start one, let us know.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> When you start one, let us know.


What's hard is explaining this to a lawyer. I had a telephone consultation with a lawyer today. He was baffled and confused at the end. He offered to send a letter to uber.thats all he suggested.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uberglenn said:


> Does anyone know if there is a lawsuit a concerning this? I have checked around and can't seem to find out. I see lawsuits for all kinds of things against uber,but can't find anything specific to ratings


Why do you consider the course a scam?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberglenn said:


> What's hard is explaining this to a lawyer. I had a telephone consultation with a lawyer today. He was baffled and confused at the end. He offered to send a letter to uber.thats all he suggested.


For what are you trying to sue?


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Why do you consider the course a scam?


Nothing in the course will help with your ratings. People just don't rate.you are in their life less than 5 minutes. You not important to tgem.



wk1102 said:


> For what are you trying to sue?


Loss of wages. If you lose your job because of a pathetic rating then you have loss of wages.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uberglenn said:


> Does anyone know if there is a lawsuit a concerning this? I have checked around and can't seem to find out. I see lawsuits for all kinds of things against uber,but can't find anything specific to ratings


Don't think you can sue Uber. It's in the TOS agreement you "agreed " to before you could give your first ride. Take them to arbitration perhaps,but not sue.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never seen anybody come to the forum and complain that the ratings are unfair because they're getting all 5-stars.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

What is this 7x7 course ? Did you pay for it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

newdriverintown said:


> What is this 7x7 course ? Did you pay for it?


7X7 is a PAID course that you can theoretically take if you are deactivated *SOLELY* over ratings.

You're not eligible if you get deactivated over a specific incident/misconduct.

I've never taken it but rumor is it's a hilarious joke.

Right up there with the initial uber "training".


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

I mean you can't sue Uber for lost wages; maybe for breach of contract. 
But if you paid X money to Uber for Y services, then you're supposed to receive Y services. If they didn't hold their part of the deal, then that's breach of contract in itself. Consult an attorney since I'm no attorney.. I just have two BAs but no JD.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Look, you are a CONTRACT WORKER. YOU PROVIDE YOUR OWN TOOLS (vehicle) to do the work. If they deactivate you, they end your contract with Uber. If they offer to reactivate you if you take a class, that is again, UP TO YOU. They don't guarantee the class to teach you anything. They probably don't really need to reactivate you after you take the class. They have LAWYERS, way more lawyers than you do. They know when they sign you up, they are in charge. UBER CARES ABOUT THE PASSENGERS MORE THAN YOU!
Remember that, ALWAYS!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

The class is a favor to help drivers that have ridiculously low ratings, get reactivated. Yes it costs. Uber is trying to save your butt. I would thank them for the opportunity instead of talking lawsuits.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok, let me see if I got this straight OK? You say "I have a ridiculously low rating that got me bounced off the platform." 
1. Uber has the right to insist you maitain some sort of service standards, even though the tools given to track these "standards" are admittedly flawed in numerous ways. 2. The class may in fact be a joke, but whether you learn anything or not doesn't change the fact that they could just as easily tell you to bugger off, no class. They're extending a second chance to you. One for which there is really no obligation to offer. 3. I'm a prick and an asshole that's been driving mostly FT for almost a year now and yet I've still managed a solid 4.85/6 ( there've been some fluctuations as of recently ) so.......4. WTF are YOU doing wrong to have to take a class ??? < would seem a more appropriate concern than the "legality" OF the class


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberglenn said:


> What's hard is explaining this to a lawyer. I had a telephone consultation with a lawyer today. He was baffled and confused at the end. He offered to send a letter to uber.thats all he suggested.


Then either you are terrible at explaining things or he's a shirty lawyer.


----------

